# Masterbuilt Parts



## mudder (Feb 7, 2012)

Anyone know of a resource other than Masterbuilt for the little temp sensor located in the 20070910 smoker?  Masterbuilt wants you to buy the entire body for about $70. I'd like open the puppy up and save a few bucks. 

Thanks,

Mudd


----------



## rocor98 (Feb 7, 2012)

There is a clearance outfit on eBay Taddwholesale. ... They usually have a lot of damaged units new or used listed at any given time .  Use the contact seller function to ask if they have a probe unit or sensor that came off a smoker they could not sell ..

They may have dented/mangled units they can't list .. Looks like they ship for $45+ in the US .. You could get lots of parts from a unit that has been holed or banged up on the surface for that $70.00 or you may luck out and they will have the part you want .. Worth the try 

They may be masterbuilt's agents for all returned or damaged goods .. They are located in Texas   A major clearing area so they may also be buying from UPS or another large transport agent.

I have not seen any other links on the web for masterbuilt " smoker" parts.

That taddwholesale may also have a landline ..best way to get what you want is in person, next is landline, last is the web.  These guys sometimes lack experience in there listings .. So if you make contact by phone ask for someone who knows the masterbuilt smokers .. He/she may be more helpful ....

Also consider a maverick two probe thermometer to replace the OEM unit (will be transportable to other smokers) if you need to spend $70.00 

Ross


----------

